# imode gprs [OPGELOST]

## Kaiiserni

volgende week ben ik weg van huis en zou ik graag mijn SE k750i gsm willen gebruiken om met de laptop op internet te gaan.

Bij de gsm zit met een usb kabeltje aan de laptop.

mijn imode abonnement is op de gsm aangesloten, en ik heb de volgende instellingen geprobeerd bij een vriend met windows en dat werkt: http://www.vergelijking.be/%7Eredactie/imode_op_laptop.pdf

dit zijn de windowsinstellingen die ik zou willen gebruiken op mijnen gentoo

de gsm word aangenomen als modem op /dev/ttyACM0

hij reageert en probeert verbinding te maken met hetvolgende script: 

```
#!/bin/bash

/usr/sbin/pppd connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v ABORT "NO CARRIER" "" "AT&F" OK "AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"portalmmm.nl\"" OK "ATDT*99#" CONNECT' \

/dev/ttyACM0 115200 defaultroute crtscts noauth deflate 0 asyncmap 0 mtu 1500 mru 1500 noipdefault idle 600 
```

deze script heb ik verder op dit forum gevonden, en ik heb er al portalmmm.nl aan toegevoegd.

verder weet ik niet meer wat ik moet veranderen, de gsm reageert, probeert connectie te maken en stopt dan met een error dat ik mijn instellingen moet nakijken...

iemand raad?

----------

## koenderoo

Het lijkt erop dat je gsm als een normaal (usb) modem wordt gezien.

Heb je in de kernel bij netwerk al wel alle modules aangezet die nodig zijn voor modem gebruik?

Heb je USB ondersteuningen volledig aanstaan voor dit apparaat?

Ik heb zelf geen modem, maar je moet het zoeken in de howto's op internet. HEt volgende document geeft echter niet veel hoop:

[url] http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO-2.html#ss2.9 [/url]

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Het lijkt erop dat je gsm als een normaal (usb) modem wordt gezien.
> 
> Heb je in de kernel bij netwerk al wel alle modules aangezet die nodig zijn voor modem gebruik?
> 
> Heb je USB ondersteuningen volledig aanstaan voor dit apparaat?
> ...

 

alles zit in juist in de kernel gecompiled, met andere programmas (die ook de serial port /dev/ttyACM0 gebruiken) zoals wammu kan ik op de gsm contacten lezen enzo.

met dat script probeert hij verbinding te maken, de gsm zegt dan dat ie bezig is met verbinden maar stopt na een tijdje.

als ik een ander programma gebruik: kppp, dan probeert hij ook een verbinding te maken maar dan geeft hij uiteindelijk de error: NO CARRIER.  :Confused: 

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *Kaiiserni wrote:*   

>  *koenderoo wrote:*   Het lijkt erop dat je gsm als een normaal (usb) modem wordt gezien.
> 
> Heb je in de kernel bij netwerk al wel alle modules aangezet die nodig zijn voor modem gebruik?
> 
> Heb je USB ondersteuningen volledig aanstaan voor dit apparaat?
> ...

 

----------

## koenderoo

Misschien zit het heel ergens anders in verstopt, maar ik zie niet echt een nummer of IP-adres waar die GSM naartoe moet bellen/wappen. 

Vervolgens zegt het script waarschijnlijk na  *Quote:*   

> idle 600

  doe het verder zelf maar.

is er ook een manual voor chat? (man chat)

Ik vermoed dat het communiceren met die gsm best kan met dat script, maar dat communiceren via een ander verhaal is en anders aangestuurd moet worden. 

Onder windows moet je volgens mij met een USB modem eerst een brug aanleggen. Onder Linux zal dat gateway heten. Via die gateway kun je dan netwerkverbindingen maken.

Ik hoop dat dit je verder helpt. Het meeste is brainstormen van mijn kant en niet gebasseerd op ervaring!

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Misschien zit het heel ergens anders in verstopt, maar ik zie niet echt een nummer of IP-adres waar die GSM naartoe moet bellen/wappen. 
> 
> Vervolgens zegt het script waarschijnlijk na  *Quote:*   idle 600  doe het verder zelf maar.
> 
> is er ook een manual voor chat? (man chat)
> ...

 

wel, ik weet vanuit windows nog dat de proxy server 10.10.100.10 moet zijn (maar de proxy server heeft ie niet nodig voor connectie, alleen voor surfen in firefox), en voor een gprs connectie hoeft ie normaal alleen maar naar *99# te bellen en dan in te loggen op portalmmm.nl.

de windows instellingen heb ik mee gepost in mijn eerste post... ik kan er niet echt meer aanuit, het script schijnt te werken voor andere personen maar dat zijn andere providers natuurlijk...

----------

## koenderoo

Wat als je nou eens www.portalmmm.nl gebruikt ipv portalmmm.nl?

als je naar beide pingt krijg je alleen bij de eerste een ip-adres. dat adres (194.151.6.5 :Cool:  zou je daar ook voor in de plek kunnen zetten.

----------

## koenderoo

```

/usr/sbin/pppd connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v ABORT "NO CARRIER" "" "AT&F" OK "AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"websfr\",\"0.0.0.0\",0,0" OK "ATDT*99#" CONNECT' disconnect '/usr/sbin/chat -v ABORT "BUSY" "" "\K" "" "+++ATH"' /dev/tts/USB0 defaultroute noauth asyncmap 0 mtu 1500 mru 1500 noipdefault idle 600

```

Bovenstaande is de code die gegeven wordt op http://geekounet.org/powerbook/linux_gprs.html

Vergeleken met jouw code mis je het deel vanaf disconnect tot aan /dev/tts

Kijk ook eens naar de laatste alinea:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Other phones:
> 
>     This also worked with a Motorola C350, with the little differences below: the motorola cable is not an USB/serial cable, rather the interface is just USB. Hence you only need the cdc-acm module; the char device this module creates is /dev/ttyACM0, /dev/usb/acm/0, or equivalent. 

 

Heb jij die cdc-acm module well aanstaan?

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/sbin/pppd connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v ABORT "NO CARRIER" "" "AT&F" OK "AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"websfr\",\"0.0.0.0\",0,0" OK "ATDT*99#" CONNECT' disconnect '/usr/sbin/chat -v ABORT "BUSY" "" "\K" "" "+++ATH"' /dev/tts/USB0 defaultroute noauth asyncmap 0 mtu 1500 mru 1500 noipdefault idle 600
> ...

 

wauw, bedankt dat je dat allemaal opzocht!

ik zal zodra mijn updates gedaan zijn verder testen met de link die je me gegeven hebt.

bedankt!

----------

## koenderoo

Daar is het forum toch voor?

was overigens niet veel moeite, een kwestie van de juiste zoektermen in Google.

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Daar is het forum toch voor?
> 
> was overigens niet veel moeite, een kwestie van de juiste zoektermen in Google.

 

 :Sad:  heeft niet geholpen, dezelfde error...

ik ga nu proberen cdc-acm als module te compileren (zat daarvoor ingebouwd)

ik heb ook nog dit gevonden: http://vanrenterghem.biz/Linux/imode_on_iPAQ_running_Familiar.shtml

ik heb dan de bluetooth device veranderd in /dev/ttyACM0,

weer hetzelfde de gsm reageert, probeert te connecteren en dan geeft ie een error.

zou het mss helpen als ik een usb bluetooth koop? mss dat hij de modem dan anders aanneemt?

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

>  zou het mss helpen als ik een usb bluetooth koop? mss dat hij de modem dan anders aanneemt? 

 

Lijkt me sterk. Die dingen werken allemaal met hetzelfde protocol. 

geen ideeen meer zover.

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    zou het mss helpen als ik een usb bluetooth koop? mss dat hij de modem dan anders aanneemt?  
> 
> Lijkt me sterk. Die dingen werken allemaal met hetzelfde protocol. 
> 
> geen ideeen meer zover.

 

als module compilen helpt ook niet  :Sad: 

nu zijn ook mijn ideeÃ«n ten einde...

----------

## Kaiiserni

bedankt koenderoo! ik ben zeer content nu!

ik heb heel da geval in gang gekregen met GPRS easy connect. moest alle instellingen aanpassen, en dan in /etc/conf.d/net mijn gateway veranderen in 10.10.100.10 en in firefox de proxy veranderen en hup, ik ben online (ben dit bericht nu via de gsm aant posten trouwens)

nu hoef ik de komende week niet internetloos door te komen  :Wink:  (ben dan in de ardennen)

eigenlijk werkt het nog sneller dan verwacht, maar dat de meeste sites nog in de cache zitten zal er wel mee te maken hebben zeker...

----------

## koenderoo

 :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Ik heb er zelf geen belang bij, maar post aub alle code en aanpassingen voor de mensen die er ook gebruik van willen maken.

En verander in je eerste post even de titel door er [opgelost] in te zetten.

----------

## Kaiiserni

Ok, om je gsm te gebruiken als Imode GPRS modem, dien je het usb kabeltje in te pluggen en de bijhorende kernel module "cdc-acm" in te compileren...

Dan zorg je er voor dat volgende programmas geemerged zijn:

```
pppd, chat, perl, tk, libwww-perl, HTML-Parser, uri en wget
```

deze zorgen ervoor dat het programma GPRS Easy Connect juist zal werken.

download

dat programma untar je dan naar een directory naar keuze, als root neem je die directory en typ je in de console 

```
./INSTALL
```

dan start er een gebruiksvriendelijke installer op...

In die installer kan je nu alles negeren...

dan zorg je ervoor dat bestaande connecties zijn afgesloten (voor de zekerheid), bv:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

dan kan je het programma opstarten met: 

```
gprsec
```

dan bij de setup zorg je ervoor dat deze parameters zijn ingevuld: 

```
type of handset: SonyEricsson K700 (ik heb de nieuwe K750 maar K700 werkte voor mij)

provider: KPN MOBILE (Netherlands) (ook als je in BelgiÃ« zit)

de APN moet je veranderen in portalmmm.nl

user: leeg!!!

password: leeg!!!

port: /dev/ttyACM0

DNS 1 en 2 verander je in 0.0.0.0
```

dan save je die configuratie, je drukt op connect, en je bent vertrokken.

nu moet je ervoor zorgen dat in firefox (als normale user) de proxy settings staan op 

```
10.10.100.10 met poort 5080
```

en dan zou alles moeten werken.

ik heb daarna bijkomend probleem gehad dat als ik terug overschakel naar gewoon netwerk/internet dat de nameservers uit mijn /etc/resolv.conf gewist werden.

in mijn netwerk is dat wel nodig dus deed ik gewoon 

```
echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

 en opgelost  :Wink: 

----------

